# how to reset MTH train with proto-sound 3.0 to factory



## RRkid99 (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm new to this hobby. I need help. My MTH locomotive runs fine with locomotive id 03. 
I decided to change the id to a 4 digit id with the Digitrax Zephyr xtra controller. Following the instruction from MTH manual I first assigned value 38 to CV29 to enable a 4 digit extended address. The locomotive acknowledge the change. I program the new 4 digit address by entering 0076 but the Zephyr only display 76 with no leading 00. I pressed the write CV. I rewired the the Zephyr xtra in service mode and I tried using CV 55 in all modes 
DIR, OPS, PAGE, PHYS and no luck. Now the locomotive is not responding to the new address 76 or the old address 03. I can not even start it up. I tried program CV 55 with a value of 55. 
Now I've a dead locomotive. Please help anyone ...


----------

